# Intel 82579V Error Code 10 Cannot Start



## grascan (Oct 6, 2016)

Hey Techsupport!

So, I want to first start off by saying that I have had this problem for YEARS now, and I used a USB wireless adapter as a workaround to this problem. Unfortunately today my wireless adapter snapped in half. (Cats, jeez :facepalm And I don't want to pay $40-$80 for a new USB Wifi adapter. SO, my problem is, that my built in wireless adapter (Intel 82579V) has the yellow exclamation mark beside it in the device manager and it says "Error Code 10 This Device cannot start"

Things I have tried, but didnt work:
1. Uninstalling the device, scanning for hardware changes
2. Downloading the most recent windows 10 drivers from intels site
3. Restarting PC of course
4. Using windows troubleshooter to solve the problem

*I currently have an ethernet cable connected to the PC

*Worth noting that a system restore probably will not help me, as I just did a fresh windows 10 install about 2 weeks ago, and have not modified any network settings.

This network adapter is supposed to have wireless aswell.. but like I said it hasn't worked in probably 2+ years now, as as long as ethernet works I dont really care for wireless. I'f anyone knows how I can get ethernet back with this card, I will love you forever! :dance:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Computer brand and model?

The only recommended place to get drivers for a laptop are from the laptop manufacturer. If it's an OEM desktop PC, get the latest drivers from the computer manufacturer. If it's home built, get the latest drivers from the motherboard manufacturer. The last resort (and still not recommended for laptops) is to get the latest drivers from the hardware/chipset manufacturer.

I will also add that if you have had this issue for this amount of time and with at least two OS installs, it's very likely NOT a driver issue. I'd suspect faulty hardware.


----------

